# SURVIVOR!! SEASON 29... POST ALL THINGS SURVIVOR HERE... BLACK OUT SPOILERS!!



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*SURVIVOR...NEW SEASON... POST ALL THINGS SURVIVOR HERE:*

I've been on these boards since 2008...and yet again; I'm starting my usual Survivor thread...

*PLEASE BLACK OUT SPOILERS AS A COURTESY FOR THOSE WHO DVR AND WATCH AT A LATER DATE...*

*THANKS. ENJOY!!*

All I have to say is: Season 29 started off with a bang...!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Anyone watch tonight?? Good stuff!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I think the pot will start getting stirred soon enough. I, too, have never missed an episode. 
The challenge was brutal. I thought for sure someone was going to slip n bang their face. 
NOTE:  Rumor has it that John Rocker (former MLB player) is going to be the off the wall one this season. We'll see!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow peeps...
Guess everyone switched channels... No more Survivor fans out there?


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Another one heree who has watched every show since the first but I can't say I'm doing it with anything but habit. There is nothing so far that is grabbing me this season.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, so far...nothing great... Hope it changes...
I am also watching out of habit. They need to step it up. Boring...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, so far...nothing great... Hope it changes...
I am also watching out of habit. They need to step it up. Boring...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CozyMama (Dec 12, 2008)

I would like to join this discussion because I love Survivor but I don't know how to black out spoilers. It hasn't been an overly exciting season so far, you're right, sjc.


----------



## CozyMama (Dec 12, 2008)

Liv & Lacey said:


> Rofl!!!! Loved tonight's tribal! I'm not totally sure how to block text so I won't say anything else. Hehe





Liv & Lacey said:


> Rofl!!!! Loved tonight's tribal! I'm not totally sure how to block text so I won't say anything else. Hehe
> [/quote
> 
> I loved it too! I don't want to ruin it for anyone either. I've really got to figure out how to black out the text. Is it the 'spoiler' button above when you preview your post? if so, when do you press it? I need Basic Posting 101.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

> I loved it too! I don't want to ruin it for anyone either. I've really got to figure out how to black out the text. Is it the 'spoiler' button above when you preview your post? if so, when do you press it? I need Basic Posting 101.


Yes, that's the button. Just highlight the text you want to hide and then click the 'sp' button in the preview, easy peasy.

I don't think I have ever seen votes for that many different names in one tribal council. Not too many alliances on that team yet. Did they think they were never going to lose and go to tribal council??


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I am more than thrilled to see the egotistical


Spoiler



Drew


 voted off! Talk about lazy! The tribe shake up should prove to be interesting!


----------



## CozyMama (Dec 12, 2008)

I loved that he got voted off. I'm going to try to black out the text now (fingers crossed!).


Spoiler



Anytime you throw a challenge, especially without the consent of your alliance, you should be the one voted off. He was so arrogant and annoying! And I thought Jeremy was going to vote for Keith (the older man) but it was Jon who voted for him. What?!



That was the best episode of the season so far. The blond girl (Kelly?) does seem to know what's going on more than the others. Hopefully it will get more interesting now!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

CozyMama said:


> I loved that he got voted off. I'm going to try to black out the text now (fingers crossed!).
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


See, the spoiler bar worked like a charm! Told you it was easy.  I agree with you totally, have they never watched past seasons?


Spoiler



If they start flapping their gums and throwing out challenges, especially at tribal council, they're going to be voted off - never fails.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Liv & Lacey said:


> Uh, I think you just revealed a spoiler! So I covered it in the quote in case you want to cover it in your post too.  But I agree,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I didn't think it was a spoiler because I was talking about what happens every time on every season, not one specific person on this season, but I am happy to put the spoiler block on if you think it needs it.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

I was disappointed by who was voted off this week. I know that the shows edit a lot and wonder what happened to make this person the best choice for the others.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I wasn't expecting that person to be voted out this week either.  I am impressed with the challenges very...well for lack of a better word:  Challenging.  I do want some action!!  I miss the old days, Susan... Fairplay... Jerri...  In the beginning they did a much better job casting people who were going to mix it up!!  I think the blood vs water thing has to go for next season.


----------



## CozyMama (Dec 12, 2008)

I agree!


Spoiler



At least he took their comfort items, but I remember when people suffered for their bad decisions. The only time I remember people getting more food was when a bad flood washed a tribe's food away, not because they stuffed themselves and ran out of rice. All that tribe has done is eat and lounge around. I feel bad for the guys who came from the tribe that conserved their food. And then when the rain started, Julie cried and wanted to quit.


What do these people think Survivor is going to be like?!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I thought that took the title out of the show. It is called survivor for a reason. I'm trying so hard to like this season; but it's not working. Worst season ever... That maneuver did me in. The show is going to have to do something amazing to woo me back in. Disappointed!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CozyMama (Dec 12, 2008)

Well, another episode that ended badly in my opinion. I did not want that person to be voted off. Although I am not really attached to any of the players other than Josh and Reed.


Spoiler



Even the immunity challenge winners didn't bother to try to sway each other to their side. It was weird because usually folks come back from those rewards having changed sides and things get all shuffled around


. And is it just me or are there too many immunity idols on the show now?


----------



## CozyMama (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow, we have been very quiet for over a month now. Did anyone watch the finale last night? What did you think?


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

I was undecided as to whether I would even watch it since I have not liked some of the recent episodes and did not know if I could really be happy for any of the remaining people to win. That being said, I decided to watch it and was pleasantly surprised by how I enjoyed it and approved of the end result. I particularly enjoyed one of the jury member's addressing one of the finalists. I will not elaborate even in spoilers, but am sure that anyone who has watched the season finale will know what I am referring to.  I will elaborate more after others who watched have responded. I'm wondering if you are in agreement with me about that particular incident.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I loved how the game shifted in the final episode! Great power moves made for an interesting show. The questioning was ridiculously boring until


Spoiler



Reed


 stepped up to the task. His roasting of


Spoiler



Missy


 was creatively scathing. Lots of truth leveled there!

I knew as soon as


Spoiler



Keith


 was voted out that


Spoiler



Natalie


 would win.


Spoiler



Missy and Jacqueline's speeches played to the jury's emotions. Hello? The jury is made up entirely of men with the exception of Baylor! Natalie detailed power moves and game play. Bravo to Natalie for shaking up a fairly dull


season.

The next installment looks like a great one! I can't wait!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

SkyBlue, I couldn't agree more with you on all counts. 
I liked what


Spoiler



Reed


had to say and


Spoiler



that he stood by what he said even at the finale.


I also liked that


Spoiler



Jeff took a vote with show of hands to see who would have won if Keith had been in the final three instead of Natalie since Jacqulyn was regretting her decision to take Natlaie instead of Keith. When Natalie played her idol the way that she did, I was impressed and decided that she really had played a good game throughout in competitions and in game play. IMHO neither Missy or Jacquelyn deserved to win and I am happy that neither of them did.


I agree that next season sounds intriguing.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey...
I thought this past season was the worst to date...though I do agree w the others in that the last couple weeks were very good.

NEXT season...sounds like a much needed refreshing change...we'll see.  Time will tell.  Still a fan!!


----------

